# Whats the Top Speed?



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

What is the nissan skyline R34 GT-R's top speed? I've got videos of 160-180mph but nothing over that. Any ideas? RPM in final gear maxed?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Top Secret , a tuner company in Japan , has a R34 GT-R V-Spec II , that has a top speed of 205 mph . Most of the car , including things like the trunk , doors , etc.are made from carbon fiber .


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

8000 rpm = 208 mph in 6th gear.


Stock about 155 mph.

Blitz did 214 with the R348.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

my friend says a stock eclipse and a 3000gt can beat a stock skyline. what does every one think.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Get your friend to show us proof the Eclipse or 3000GT is faster.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

no way in hell a stock eclipse is beating a stock skyline. i should know, i have a talon. the 3kgt stock for stock might be close, 
*nick*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

veilside's 1360hp r34 skyline did 346.2kmh (215mph).. i guess that blitz one comes pretty close

eclipse vs skyline the eclipse pissed its pants in front of the almighty skyline =)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Look at the gear ratios and diff ratio for your answer.....this is a thread that shouldn't have started....

Eg my VL Commodre has a 4th gear of .78 to 1 (1 engine rev = .78 revs at the rear wheels) with a Diff ratio of 3.45:1 (one turn of my tailshaft turns my back wheels.......also my RB30E revs out at 6150rpm (I can remove this through my EFI computer but my valve spings don't like it!)...This equals a top speed of about 225km/h (140mp/h) flat chat! Add a bit more if you take into account tyre inflation at high speeds...........My car in its current state will do and does 210km/h but the handeling is, well, shocking at that speed -- Need body kit  I still had a few hundred rpm to go but I was running out of road.....grr my mates VS Aero Commodre does 240km/h (150mp/h) stock....not fair!

Anyway, change the diff ratio and make a really tall geared custom gearbox and you can choose whatever top speed you want for the rev limit you have and the amount of torque you have (eg Rice burner shitty 1.5litr engine that produces no torque will be no good)

If they were going for all out speed you would have cars that would need a push start  

Eddie Tassones (didn't spell that correct) 1386hp (at the wheels) VH Commodre is only ment for drags....If it was optimised for speed (read: new gearbox and diff) it could give that Veilside R34 a run for its money  

Compare diff ratios, gearbox ratios and rev limits to find out......(I've never seen a eclipse before in real life.....but shitloads of skylines.....so I won't enter into this argument)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

stock for stock is no fair comparison for japanese cars as most of these have these little computer doo-hickeys we like to call _limiters_... 

but i think without the limiters, a stock skyline R34 could outpower a 3000gt, which is also a pretty heavy car... dunno about what will happen when they reach their drag limits... take the veilside, for example... put that power in an aerodynamic body... like a 3kGT, and it would probably hit 250+...


----------

